

Gitub issue manager meets trello - scardine
https://www.zenhub.io/
I hate when I start a project and somebody decides trello will be used to manage it. Nothing against the kanban style boards, but trello lacks code formating in comments.<p>On the other side, I love github issue manager. With zenhub you can have the best of both worlds: a kanban style board to please the hipster PM and our beloved gh issues.
======
rohamg
Thanks for posting this, scardine! We've stayed pretty quiet with ZenHub but
the product is in use by a few thousand people and everyone seems to like it
:)

We built ZenHub last year after cycling through a bevy of different project
management apps like Trello, Asana, Tracker, JIRA, etc. We found ourselves
frustrated having to juggle multiple tools and decided to centralize
everything into GitHub.

ZenHub is built upon the GitHub API and injects additional features directly
into the GitHub user interface via our browser extension. Features include
gorgeous Kanban-like boards with filtering built in, unlimited file uploads of
any type, and a very effective +1 feedback button added to every GitHub Issue
or comment.

Disclosure: I work with Axiom Zen, the company that built and maintains
ZenHub.

